# Canadian opportunities



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys,
I am an Indian citizen living currently in Australia as a Permanent resident. As I am a biomedical engineer graduate, there arent a lot of related jobs here in Australia. I dont know how the situation is in Canada? It may be a bit better considering its proximity to the mighty USofA. Once I get my Aussie passport, I want to go to Canada on a Working Holiday Visa and stay there for 2 years and hopefully get a full time job there. Does anyone know about the current job market for biomedical engineers there? If I get a full time job offer, I am willing to consider a permanent move there
Regards
Abhishek


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is the list of occupations Canada is short of. If yours is on the list and you have experience you can acquire PR status,

0211 Engineering managers
1112 Financial and investment analysts
2113 Geoscientists and oceanographers
2131 Civil engineers
2132 Mechanical engineers
2134 Chemical engineers
2143 Mining engineers
2145 Petroleum engineers
2144 Geological engineers
2146 Aerospace engineers
2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)
2154 Land surveyors
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers
2243 Industrial instrument technicians and mechanics
2263 Inspectors in public and environmental health and occupational health and safety
3141 Audiologists and speech-language pathologists
3142 Physiotherapists
3143 Occupational Therapists
3211 Medical laboratory technologists
3212 Medical laboratory technicians and pathologists' assistants
3214 Respiratory therapists, clinical perfusionists and cardiopulmonary technologists
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
3216 Medical Sonographers
3217 Cardiology technologists and electrophysiological diagnostic technologists


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Here is the list of occupations Canada is short of. If yours is on the list and you have experience you can acquire PR status,
> 
> 0211 Engineering managers
> 1112 Financial and investment analysts
> ...


Hmm my occupation would come under 2132 NOC I think as the degree awarded by the University of Sydney is Bachelors of Mechanical (Biomedical) Engineering Honours. I do have experience but the thing is they are not paid. Can they still be counted as professional experience and can I gain points from them?
Thanks for your help
Regards
Abhishek


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to have paid work experience.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to have paid work experience.


Is there any way in which I can bypass that? As in like how Australia has a state sponsorship programme for skilled migrants, Canada has one too right? Would it be possible for me to be sponsored by Canada for a PR in the midst and apply for a job after wards. If not then the only option for me is to apply for a WHV next year when I become an Australian Citizen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll need to apply via WHV.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply Auld. May I ask how easy it is for foreign graduates to secure employment in Canada in the Biomedical Engineering field? I am an Engineers Australia accredited Graduate Engineer which I think has reciprocal arrangements with Engineers Canada so it should not be too difficult to secure the certification, but in terms of the actual job application. Would employers accept if I tell them that I can gain PR as soon as a job offer has been made?
Thanks once again
Regards
Abhi


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Auld. May I ask how easy it is for foreign graduates to secure employment in Canada in the Biomedical Engineering field? I am an Engineers Australia accredited Graduate Engineer which I think has reciprocal arrangements with Engineers Canada so it should not be too difficult to secure the certification, but in terms of the actual job application. Would employers accept if I tell them that I can gain PR as soon as a job offer has been made?
> Thanks once again
> Regards
> Abhi


You would have to find an employer willing to apply for the LMO and wait until you havd the LMO and TWP in place before you could start work. There are only a fraction of employers willing to wait that long before their new employee starts (most employers seem to recruit when demand is immediate). This limits your job opportunities somewhat.

As for "gaining PR as soon as a job offer has been made" gaining PR is not an immediate process. Using my case as an example, once I sent the application in, it took 6 months just to get the acknowledgment that my application had been received. The entire process took over a year. (I was working in Canada and had a provincial nomination to support the application). 1 to 1.5 years for an application is probably about average for a PR application.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

JGK said:


> You would have to find an employer willing to apply for the LMO and wait until you havd the LMO and TWP in place before you could start work. There are only a fraction of employers willing to wait that long before their new employee starts (most employers seem to recruit when demand is immediate). This limits your job opportunities somewhat.
> 
> As for "gaining PR as soon as a job offer has been made" gaining PR is not an immediate process. Using my case as an example, once I sent the application in, it took 6 months just to get the acknowledgment that my application had been received. The entire process took over a year. (I was working in Canada and had a provincial nomination to support the application). 1 to 1.5 years for an application is probably about average for a PR application.


Thank you so much for your reply. Because I'm going to be going through the WHV scheme, I'd have a 2 year open work permit before hand. So would the employer still have to go through the LMO process to employ someone who already has a work permit in place. And if I can get employment on my first year of WHV, then maybe I'll have enough time to apply for a TWP to last afterwards or PR straightaway. But this again depends on if I can find an employer to sponsor me during my first year itself. Even if I manage to find a skilled job for a year in my field I'd satisfy the FSWP criteria. Let's see what happens.
Oh and if I apply for PR onshore, then do they give out a bridging visa like Australia or do I have to return back home to get it?


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm from India. I'm planning to apply for Canadian PR. One of the consultant evaluated my case with points 72 & NOC code 2174(Computer Programmers). I just wanted to check before paying consultant fees, how is the job market in Canada for this particular profession.

Thanks in Advance!!!

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

c_yogesh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm from India. I'm planning to apply for Canadian PR. One of the consultant evaluated my case with points 72 & NOC code 2174(Computer Programmers). I just wanted to check before paying consultant fees, how is the job market in Canada for this particular profession.
> 
> ...




Canada is a huge country so the job market will vary from one area to another.


Look up the government of Canad job futures information. 


Explore Careers by Occupation - Working in Canada


Ontario has similar info so I assume that other provinces will as well.


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

colchar said:


> Canada is a huge country so the job market will vary from one area to another.
> 
> 
> Look up the government of Canad job futures information.
> ...



Hi colchar,

Thanks for quick response.

As given in the below link my occupations showing Cap Reached. Any idea when fresh quota will open? It is given that they are only granting 300 application for that particular occupation per year. So there are very less chances of getting selected. Can you please throw some light on this

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

c_yogesh said:


> Any idea when fresh quota will open?



Only the government knows that, I highly doubt anyone here will.





> It is given that they are only granting 300 application for that particular occupation per year. So there are very less chances of getting selected. Can you please throw some light on this
> 
> Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers



Nope, sorry, no idea.


----------



## imran_baig09 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Medicals*

I have dont my medical for australia >>>>>> i want to know whether the same medical is enough for canada also or i have do go fot medical again???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need a separate medical for Canada.


----------

